# Wieviel Strom zieht eigentlich ne Festplatte?



## Cozmo75 (25. Mai 2007)

Würde mich mal interessieren...

Gruß
Andre


----------



## ananas45 (25. Mai 2007)

Cozmo75 am 25.05.2007 20:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Würde mich mal interessieren...
> 
> Gruß
> Andre


http://www.chip.de/perl/tpdb/tpdb_out.pl?db=out&partid=467421 (erweiterte Einstellung->Leistungsauffnahme->aktualisieren)

je nach Platte 7-9W bei 3,5"SATA
bei Notebook 2,5" Platten 0,3-0,8W, bei SSD <0,1W


mfg
Ice


----------



## INU-ID (25. Mai 2007)

Cozmo75 am 25.05.2007 20:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Würde mich mal interessieren...
> 
> Gruß
> Andre



Zwischen 3 Watt (kleine 2,5") und 20 Watt (größere SCSI) zieht eine HD aus dem Netzteil. 



			
				ananas45 am 25.05.2007 21:11 schrieb:
			
		

> je nach Platte 7-9W bei 3,5"SATA
> bei Notebook 2,5" Platten 0,3-0,8W, bei SSD <0,1W


Sind die Werte von Chip? Realistisch sind sie nämlich nicht. 

Hier die Werte einer Toshiba 2,5" HD:


```
Nominal Power Requirements:
Logic 	                   +5V(5%)
Start 	                  4.5watts (max)
Seeking 	          2.4watts (typ)
Reading/Writing 	  1.85watts (typ)
Idle 	                  0.85watts (typ)
Standby 	          0.25watts (typ)
Sleep 	                  0.15watts (typ)
```


----------



## ananas45 (25. Mai 2007)

INU-ID am 25.05.2007 22:48 schrieb:
			
		

> ananas45 am 25.05.2007 21:11 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


jap. bei 2,5" find ichs auch zu wenig, bei SSD hatte ich den Wert im Kopf

bei den 3,5"er kommt das doch hin, es hat ja nicht jeder SCSI-Platten im Schrank


----------



## INU-ID (25. Mai 2007)

Und hier noch die Werte einer Seagate 3,5" HD:


```
Strommanagement  (Watt)
Suche, Durchschnitt             12,6
Betrieb, Durchschnitt           13,0
Leerlauf, Durchschnitt           9,3
```



			
				ananas45 am 25.05.2007 22:56 schrieb:
			
		

> jap. bei 2,5" find ichs auch zu wenig


Viel zu wenig.


> bei den 3,5"er kommt das doch hin


Auch nur im Idle.


----------



## pirx (25. Mai 2007)

INU-ID am 25.05.2007 22:59 schrieb:
			
		

> ```
> Strommanagement  (Watt)
> Suche, Durchschnitt             12,6
> Betrieb, Durchschnitt           13,0
> ...



Hm... seltsam, so heiss wie die bisweilen werden, scheinen mir das ziemlich tiefe Werte.


----------



## ananas45 (26. Mai 2007)

pirx am 25.05.2007 23:10 schrieb:
			
		

> INU-ID am 25.05.2007 22:59 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


man bedenke, dass die Platten keine Kühlungsmechanismen haben

edit: vllt sind die von CHip gemessene Werte nur idle, dann kommen die nämlich hin


----------

